# Alpen Optics



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody have any experience or knowledge of Alpen scopes. They have a lifetime no fault warranty and I was considering one for my AR-15.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've never ran any Alpen optics, but I have heard nothing but good about them. A friend has a pair of Alpen Bino's and they are crystal clear. I was considering them for the 204 but they weren't in my price range. With the NoFault Warranty, how could you go wrong?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll look forward to a review if you get one.


----------

